# Was genau ist MPI Bus



## detoto (14 Dezember 2009)

Hey...ich infomiere mich gerade über Profibus DP, Ind. Ethernet und den MPI. Aber über MPI finde ich sehr wenig (oder auch gar nichts). Hat da einer nen Link oder kann mir was über den MPI Bus erzählen?

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2009)

Die Physik entspricht PROFIBUS (RS485), es kann bei MPI allerdings keine Dezentrale Peripherie verwendet werden.


----------



## Sinix (14 Dezember 2009)

MPI (multi point interface)

vielleicht hilft dir das:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi_Point_Interface

oder das:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=117358&language=de

MfG


----------



## detoto (14 Dezember 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten....also mal bei Siemens zu kucken....da hätte ich echt auch drauf kommen können!

Das Wiki hab ich schon besucht


----------

